

GitHub Enterprise charging 20x rate of competitor Bitbucket - meganrosedickey
http://www.launch.is/blog/github-enterprise-launches-at-20x-rate-of-competitor-bitbuck.html

======
spitfire
That's what happens when you have brand recognition.

Also, the github offering is an onsite install, whereas the bitbucket is
hosted.

